# Stripers on the Fly



## dsalvi (Apr 27, 2005)

Looking for any info on Striper ( or Hybrids ) on a fly rod in Soutwest Ohio. What flys? Where to go? etc.... 

Thanks for the replys.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

I have had my best luck with clousers char/white I like using a sinking line and fishing below a dam cast and let the current move the fly don't worry about drag on the water for this kind of fishing there is no finess involved after your line passes and is about at its end start striping it back to you try different stripping techs. it's all up to the fish hope this helps you good luck tightlines big_fish :B


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

...............


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Dan, hello, Mark B here, as far as stripers go, there are only a few found in the Ohio river below dams but if its Hybrid Stripers, there are a few good places to try. East Fork has them, and several guide for them there, Up North, Kiser Lake has them but they are difficult to catch there since all boats are paddle power. The Ohio warmwater discharges and dams are loaded with hybrids as well as some Ohio River tribs in late summer, I have a place or two I usually hit in September. Just remember that the bite can start before sunup and end just as quickly so I recommend getting there before sunup and fishing till your arm falls off. 
Locally, shad pattern colors of decievers, clousers seem to work the best as well as in lakes, I have done well with chartreuse and white or the standard yellow and red deciever or half and half fly.

PM me for more spots and specifics.

Salmonid


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

If Steelheader 007 gets to go. so do I!

teeray


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..lol...............................


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)




----------



## dsalvi (Apr 27, 2005)

Sweeeeeeeeet!!!!

Where that taken?!?!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

we fish for stripers some time!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

You're not gonna claim you caught those fish in that little creek behind you   I'd just use a dip net !!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..yea thats it .. lol ..


----------



## Enemy_of_Carp (May 26, 2005)

Nice fish man. Would like to try for those some time.


----------

